# Introducing the Vaporesso VM tank - our very own MTL tank!



## Vaporesso (9/5/19)

Hi Vaporesso fans,


Meet the Vaporesso VM tank - our very own MTL tank!

Make messy coil changes a thing of the past with the EUC coil changing technique

22mm diameter with 2ml capacity and guess what coil inside?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (9/5/19)

GT CCell coils ??


----------



## Vaporesso (13/5/19)

JurgensSt said:


> GT CCell coils ??


It's EUC CCELL


----------



## Vaporesso (6/6/19)

Screw off the whole top of the VM tank on Target Mini 2 to access its top-fill port.
What are you going to fill your tank with?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporesso (11/6/19)

The VM tank comes with VM 22mm, VM 18 and VM 25 separately. Which will be your go to tank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/6/19)

That’s cool @Vaporesso 

They all look good, I would probably lean more towards the 22mm tank and perhaps the 18 mm for a more compact setup

What are the capacities of the 18mm and 25mm tanks?


----------

